# Il gran gol di El Shaarawy in Empoli - Roma 1-3. Video.



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Stephan El Shaarawy grande protagonista nella vittoria della Roma ad Empoli per 3-1. L'ex rossonero ha messo a segno una doppietta. 

In particolare, El Shaarawy ha segnato un grandissimo gol. Il primo.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## walter 22 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Non rimpiango El Shaarawy ma visto il non mercato invernale come alternativa non sarebbe stato sbagliato tenerlo almeno fino a giugno e poi mandarlo dove volevano.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo vinto nelle ultime 5 giornate il premio serie a tim per il gol più bello della settimana mi sa che siamo candidati a vincerlo per la sesta volta consecutiva.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Non rimpiango El Shaarawy ma visto il non mercato invernale come alternativa non sarebbe stato sbagliato tenerlo almeno fino a giugno e poi mandarlo dove volevano.



Se non sbaglio, è stato lo stesso El Shaarawy a non voler tornare! Ma fosse stato per me, l'avrei lasciato marcire a Monaco piuttosto che rischiare di rafforzare una concorrente per il terzo posto! Maledetto Galliani, sempre a far favori agli avversari e giocatori!


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto nelle ultime 5 giornate il premio serie a tim per il gol più bello della settimana mi sa che siamo candidati a vincerlo per la sesta volta consecutiva.



che soddisfazione


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> che soddisfazione



Meglio di uno scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ma fosse stato per me, l'avrei lasciato marcire a Monaco piuttosto che rischiare di rafforzare una concorrente per il terzo posto!



appunto


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Febbraio 2016)

prestito con facoltà di riscatto a 13 milioni, senza recompra, senza clausole..un regalo che puzza di marcio.

Dagli stessi che ci hanno chiesto 50 milioni tra Cagolacci e Romagnoli.


----------



## walter 22 (28 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> prestito con facoltà di riscatto a 13 milioni, senza recompra, senza clausole..un regalo che puzza di marcio.
> 
> Dagli stessi che ci hanno chiesto 50 milioni tra Cagolacci e Romagnoli.



Non pensare al peggio non c'è niente di marcio è semplice incompetenza.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bel gol ma il portiere ha responsabilità enormi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2016)

Non voglio esaltare El SHa che a mio parere stà solo vivendo un periodo fortunato, ma questo con i suoi gol stà comunque portando la roma in CHampions, mentre a noi sarebbe servito come il pane sugli esterni dato che non abbiamo alternative e oltrettutto andiamo ancora in giro con zombie come Boateng e Balotelli.
Sul mercato Galliani continua ad avere strategie suicide, per di più ieri ha avuto la faccia di bronzo di dichiarare che la cessione di El SHa è stato un positivo per tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Febbraio 2016)

Fortuna o no, Niang da lì il pallone lo manda in rimessa laterale. ...


----------



## davoreb (28 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fortuna o no, Niang da lì il pallone lo manda in rimessa laterale. ...



è un paragone che non esiste.

Elsha per me andava ripreso in quanto non abbiamo nessun esterno e non vai a rinforzare un diretta avversaria.

Comunque Niang il suo lo sta facendo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

A me sta stupendo,io ero molto scettica su di lui ma oltre ai gol (4 in 5 partite ) si vede che è concentrato e pieno di voglia ed entusiasmo,se continua così spero lo riscattino,anche perché oggi per 13 mln non ci compri praticamente niente soprattutto nei ruoli d'attacco.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fortuna o no, Niang da lì il pallone lo manda in rimessa laterale. ...



Mentre con El Sha vicino a Bacca lì davanti non si vincerebbe un contrasto aereo e i lanci lunghi sarebbero preda dei difensori avversari.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fortuna o no, Niang da lì il pallone lo manda in rimessa laterale. ...



ma tu le guardi le partite, a contrasto fisico con gli avversari chi vince nei rimpalli e nelle palle mezze e mezze, elsha o niang?? chi è in grado di ribaltare l'azione da difensiva in offensiva?? questo ammetto che lo sanno fare tutti e due ma niang è molto più esplosivo nelle gambe, el shaarawy ha un modo di giocare molto più molle, io se devo scegliere prendo sempre il francese che tra l'altro è anche più giovane di quasi 3 anni..


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> A me sta stupendo,io ero molto scettica su di lui ma oltre ai gol (4 in 5 partite ) si vede che è concentrato e pieno di voglia ed entusiasmo,se continua così spero lo riscattino,anche perché oggi per 13 mln non ci compri praticamente niente soprattutto nei ruoli d'attacco.



nel vostro tipo di calcio ci sta bene e spalletti è molto ma molto intelligente..facci caso se gioca dzeko lui non gioca mai, per lui uno esclude l'altro, perchè con una prima punta in campo il faraone sarebbe inutile mentre giocando senza lui può attaccare la profondità..


----------



## davoreb (28 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma tu le guardi le partite, a contrasto fisico con gli avversari chi vince nei rimpalli e nelle palle mezze e mezze, elsha o niang?? chi è in grado di ribaltare l'azione da difensiva in offensiva?? questo ammetto che lo sanno fare tutti e due ma niang è molto più esplosivo nelle gambe, el shaarawy ha un modo di giocare molto più molle, io se devo scegliere prendo sempre il francese che tra l'altro è anche più giovane di quasi 3 anni..



Sono giocatori diversi ma penso che Elsha sia un giocatore più forte complessivamente, ad oggi comunque hanno entrambi grossi limiti ma con un allenatore vero vengono esaltati i loro pregi mentre le scorse stagioni venivano entrambi svalutati.

Fatto sta che regalarlo alla Roma è stata un operazione ridicola.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Sono giocatori diversi ma penso che Elsha sia un giocatore più forte complessivamente, ad oggi comunque hanno entrambi grossi limiti ma con un allenatore vero vengono esaltati i loro pregi mentre le scorse stagioni venivano entrambi svalutati.
> 
> Fatto sta che regalarlo alla Roma è stata un operazione ridicola.



su questo concordo ma secondo me niang ha più margini


----------



## davoreb (28 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su questo concordo ma secondo me niang ha più margini



speriamo visto che ormai elsha è andato


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2016)

Bene cosi altrimenti con picchio lo riscattavano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Febbraio 2016)

Sinceramente non lo riscatterei, a parte i gol, non fa mai molto, molto meglio Perotti che fa molto più per la squadra, e ha una tecnica eccezionale, l'assist di rabona all'interno dell 'area se gli riusciva era da  , ha il difetto che segna pochissimo [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non lo riscatterei, a parte i gol, non fa mai molto, molto meglio Perotti che fa molto più per la squadra, e ha una tecnica eccezionale, l'assist di rabona all'interno dell 'area se gli riusciva era da  , ha il difetto che segna pochissimo [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]



Sul riscatto di perotti non c'è neanche da discutere,va comprato punto e basta ma se ne discuterà nel 2017 visto che è in prestito per 1 anno e mezzo,su elsha se continua così io lo riscatterei con 13 mln non ci prendi niente e comunque a me sta piacendo anche oltre i gol.


----------



## Lo Gnu (28 Febbraio 2016)

Non mi stupisce per niente. Ha fatto tanti gol così nella stagione 2012/2013. Andava solo "recuperato" psicologicamente


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sul riscatto di perotti non c'è neanche da discutere,va comprato punto e basta ma se ne discuterà nel 2017 visto che è in prestito per 1 anno e mezzo,su elsha se continua così io lo riscatterei con 13 mln non ci prendi niente e comunque a me sta piacendo anche oltre i gol.


Hai ragione  
Comunque nel 2009 Perotti lo voleva comprare la Juve, e il Barcellona lo aveva visionato a lungo, poi nel momento decisivo si è rotto tutto, forse senza quegli inforuni che lo hanno martoriato fra il 2010 e il 2013 ( poi Emery nel 2013 ne ha avvallato la cessione) forse avrebbe fatto tutt'altra carriera


----------



## tifosa asRoma (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Hai ragione
> Comunque nel 2009 Perotti lo voleva comprare la Juve, e il Barcellona lo aveva visionato a lungo, poi nel momento decisivo si è rotto tutto, forse senza quegli inforuni che lo hanno martoriato fra il 2010 e il 2013 ( poi Emery nel 2013 ne ha avvallato la cessione) forse avrebbe fatto tutt'altra carriera



Sicuramente,io credevo fosse un giocatorino ,cioè uno bravo tecnicamente ma inconsistente, invece questo è un giocatore VERO.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sicuramente,io credevo fosse un giocatorino ,cioè uno bravo tecnicamente ma inconsistente, invece questo è un giocatore VERO.



Facesse più gol avremmo trovato un giocatore formidabile, ma purtroppo non li fa( e non capisco perchè, non ha i piedi storti di Gervinho mah)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non lo riscatterei, a parte i gol, non fa mai molto, molto meglio Perotti che fa molto più per la squadra, e ha una tecnica eccezionale, l'assist di rabona all'interno dell 'area se gli riusciva era da  , ha il difetto che segna pochissimo [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


Infatti Perotti non è un calciatore offensivo. Deve giocare esterno di centrocampo o al limite trequartista. Non so se sia follia ma qualche volta lo vorrei vedere anche in mezzo al campo.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

ragazzi tutti a dire che bisognava riprendersi il faraone..ma forse lui da noi non ci voleva più stare..


----------



## Aron (28 Febbraio 2016)

Continui così, che forse lo riscattano e ce ne liberiamo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2016)

Niang sarebbe in tribuna fosse a Roma. Stephan invece sembra molto stimato dai nuovi compagni.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma tu le guardi le partite, a contrasto fisico con gli avversari chi vince nei rimpalli e nelle palle mezze e mezze, elsha o niang?? chi è in grado di ribaltare l'azione da difensiva in offensiva?? questo ammetto che lo sanno fare tutti e due ma niang è molto più esplosivo nelle gambe, el shaarawy ha un modo di giocare molto più molle, io se devo scegliere prendo sempre il francese che tra l'altro è anche più giovane di quasi 3 anni..



peccato che l'attaccante deve segnare
Ah no vabbé, siamo tornati agli elogi in stile "le sponde di Gilardino".
Pfff


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mentre con El Sha vicino a Bacca lì davanti non si vincerebbe un contrasto aereo e i lanci lunghi sarebbero preda dei difensori avversari.



Elsha NON DEVE giocare accanto a Bacca.
Deve giocare esterno sinistro di centrocampo nel nostro 442 o nel 4231.

Forse un giorno potra fare il Del Piero... intanto per ora dovrebbe fare il Donadoni.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Elsha NON DEVE giocare accanto a Bacca.
> Deve giocare esterno sinistro di centrocampo nel nostro 442 o nel 4231.
> 
> Forse un giorno potra fare il Del Piero... intanto per ora dovrebbe fare il Donadoni.



Difatti non sono stato io a paragonare El Sha e Niang.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato che l'attaccante deve segnare
> Ah no vabbé, siamo tornati agli elogi in stile "le sponde di Gilardino".
> Pfff



El shaarawy secondo te fa più gol??


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Tutti gol da posizione centrale e anche in area di rigore, di rapina.


----------



## DannySa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Continuasse a segnare 1 gol a partita, per me cederlo per 11-12 mln sarebbe già tanta roba e se diventa una sorta di mascotte vincente sono costretti a pigliarselo.
Poi però non piangessero quando tornerà il solito giocatorino che, cadute le ali dell'entusiasmo, farà panchine su panchine.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Continuasse a segnare 1 gol a partita, per me cederlo per 11-12 mln sarebbe già tanta roba e se diventa una sorta di mascotte vincente sono costretti a pigliarselo.
> Poi però non piangessero quando tornerà il solito giocatorino che, cadute le ali dell'entusiasmo, farà panchine su panchine.



Non vedo perchè nella Roma dovrebbe perdere entusiasmo, come se dipendesse solo da lui e non dall'ambiente. Cmq anche un certo Gullit aveva perso entusiasmo a giocare nel Milan, sarà stato un piagnucolone senza personalità pure Ruud.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Portiere non esente da colpe comunque spero se lo tengano..tanto da noi ormai era un corpo estraneo..e poi non ha le balls per giocare in una vera big (o presunta tale)..

Come sempre detto sta bene in provincia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Portiere non esente da colpe comunque spero se lo tengano..tanto da noi ormai era un corpo estraneo..e poi non ha le balls per giocare in una vera big (o presunta tale)..
> 
> Come sempre detto sta bene in provincia



Ma la Roma non è esattamente una provinciale, anzi ha anche più ambizioni del Milan, non ha fatto un passo indietro se non come blasone. Era più provinciale il Monaco.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Febbraio 2016)

Roma è la piazza più difficile d'italia ,se non ha le balls,come molti di voi sostengono, verrà macinato in un tritacarne ,per ora ce lo godiamo alla grande e quando si paleserà il problema(se si paleserà)penseremo al da farsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Febbraio 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Roma è la piazza più difficile d'italia ,se non ha le balls,come molti di voi sostengono, verrà macinato in un tritacarne *,per ora ce lo godiamo alla grande e quando si paleserà il problema(se si paleserà)penseremo al da farsi.



Ma quali balls per giocare alla Roma...con tutto il rispetto ma alla Roma gente come Totti e De Rossi sono anni che sono scandalosi e i tifosi ancora li esaltano..idem sarà un domani per Florenzi..se fai un gol in un derby ci campi di rendita anni..
Le pressioni a roma le vivono solo gli allenatori...
Poi parliamo di risultati, a Roma non c'è la condanna a vincere che trovi nelle vere Big..

Mi piace la Roma come società e spesso negli ultimi anni con noi fuori dai giochi ho sperato vincessero ma alla fine non ha mai fatto il vero salto di qualità restando sempre una provinciale un po' più forte ma mai una vera grande


----------



## davoreb (29 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quali balls per giocare alla Roma...con tutto il rispetto ma alla Roma gente come Totti e De Rossi sono anni che sono scandalosi e i tifosi ancora li esaltano..idem sarà un domani per Florenzi..se fai un gol in un derby ci campi di rendita anni..
> Le pressioni a roma le vivono solo gli allenatori...
> Poi parliamo di risultati, a Roma non c'è la condanna a vincere che trovi nelle vere Big..
> 
> Mi piace la Roma come società e spesso negli ultimi anni con noi fuori dai giochi ho sperato vincessero ma alla fine non ha mai fatto il vero salto di qualità restando sempre una provinciale un po' più forte ma mai una vera grande



Purtroppo parli come se nel Milan avessimo Seedorf a centrocampo e Kaka e Sheva davanti, a quel punto diamo pure Elsha alla Roma.

La triste realta è che oggi ci giochiamo un posto in Europa League con l'inter ed il Sassuolo e la Roma sta vanificando le ultime speranze di Champions.

Abbiamo ripreso Boateng e Balotelli e abbiamo dato via Saponara ed Elsha con le solite scuse che non sono campioni ecc.ecc.fatto sta che l'operazione Elsha alla Roma è stata ridicola e dopo ogni goal che fa si scrive che è stato fortunato, che il portiere ha sbagliato ecc. ecc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Purtroppo parli come se nel Milan avessimo Seedorf a centrocampo e Kaka e Sheva davanti, a quel punto diamo pure Elsha alla Roma.
> 
> La triste realta è che oggi ci giochiamo un posto in Europa League con l'inter ed il Sassuolo e la Roma sta vanificando le ultime speranze di Champions.
> 
> Abbiamo ripreso Boateng e Balotelli e abbiamo dato via Saponara ed Elsha con le solite scuse che non sono campioni ecc.ecc.fatto sta che l'operazione Elsha alla Roma è stata ridicola e dopo ogni goal che fa si scrive che è stato fortunato, che il portiere ha sbagliato ecc. ecc.



Non seguo il tuo discorso...che il Milan oggi faccia pena è evidente ma ciò non toglie che essere da Milan e tutt'altra cosa che essere da Roma o Napoli..
Su Elsha e Saponara smetto di esprimermi..non sono stati da noi 1 giorno o 1 mese ma rispettivamente 4 anni e 1 anno e mezzo in cui salvo i famosi 6 mesi del faraone non hanno dimostrato praticamente nulla..


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non seguo il tuo discorso...che il Milan oggi faccia pena è evidente ma ciò non toglie che essere da Milan e tutt'altra cosa che essere da Roma o Napoli..
> Su Elsha e Saponara smetto di esprimermi..non sono stati da noi 1 giorno o 1 mese ma rispettivamente 4 anni e 1 anno e mezzo in cui salvo i famosi 6 mesi del faraone non hanno dimostrato praticamente nulla..



Oggi (negli ultimi 3 anni) è più difficile essere da Roma o Napoli che essere da Milan, purtroppo è un dato di fatto.

Se vai al Napoli vai per giocarti lo scudetto e devi giocare ogni 3 giorni mentre al Milan vai per un utopistico terzo posto e più concretamente per entrare in europa league.

L'unica ragione per cui era (è) più difficile giocare nel Milan è che andavi a giocare senza allenatore e non sai mai cosa fa la società, magari decide di mandarti in Cina o in Russia oppure ti ritrovi il presidente che pensa che sei un mediano mentre sei un esterno.

A livello tecnico ti confronti con obiettivi ed aspettative più importanti se vai alla Roma od al Napoli e questi sono fatti.

Bisogna smettere di attaccarsi ad un passato che non c'è più, ad oggi sia Elsha che Saponara erano giocatori importanti nella nostra rosa che abbiamo regalato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Oggi (negli ultimi 3 anni) è più difficile essere da Roma o Napoli che essere da Milan, purtroppo è un dato di fatto.
> 
> Se vai al Napoli vai per giocarti lo scudetto e devi giocare ogni 3 giorni mentre al Milan vai per un utopistico terzo posto e più concretamente per entrare in europa league.
> 
> ...



Parliamo di due cose diverse..che il milan sia da quinto posto non conta nulla..quando ti metti la maglia del Milan ti metti sulle spalle il peso di una tradizione vincente, di aspettative che i tifosi e la stampa creano..giochi dove hanno giocato e vinto monumenti del calcio..ti misuri con la storia e questo se non hai le balls ti taglia le gambe..

A Napoli e Roma con che storia ti misuri?..è quello che pesa..non il giocarsi lo scudetto con l'alibi di poter sempre perdere (cosa che regolarmente hanno le squadre come Roma e Napoli rispetto alla Juve e al Milan)


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di due cose diverse..che il milan sia da quinto posto non conta nulla..quando ti metti la maglia del Milan ti metti sulle spalle il peso di una tradizione vincente, di aspettative che i tifosi e la stampa creano..giochi dove hanno giocato e vinto monumenti del calcio..ti misuri con la storia e questo se non hai le balls ti taglia le gambe..
> 
> A Napoli e Roma con che storia ti misuri?..è quello che pesa..non il giocarsi lo scudetto con l'alibi di poter sempre perdere (cosa che regolarmente hanno le squadre come Roma e Napoli rispetto alla Juve e al Milan)



Non so abbiamo due opinioni diverse, per me OGGI al milan ti misuri contro il Sassuolo per il sesto posto e la stampa sta caricando più il Napoli con aspettative per lo scudetto mentre sono quasi tutti d'accordo che il Milan ha come obietto l'europa league mentre il terzo posto è un miracolo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2016)

Che giro che gli ha dato?!? Altro che colpa del portiere...


----------

